# Today In The Woods



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Thought I would share a few fun shots of Ziva and Izzy today during our hike in the woods. Only in the 20's today temperature
wise, a bit of snow left over here and there but the girls and I had a great time exploring. As you can see Izzy doesn't let her 12 week old size keep her from doing things her big sister Ziva does. 

I just love heading out in nature with my red dogs.... it certainly is good for the soul!


----------

